
Bird Two launches with 50% more battery, autonomous sensors, anti-puncture tires - rexbee
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/1/20749511/bird-two-electric-scooter-battery-autonomous-sensors
======
petee
The best quote is at, _" Anti-encryption software will help “deter theft and
protects riders from potentially malicious hacks.”"_

...you know all those thieves and their sinister encryption

